# Uber, Lyft and the Inland Empire



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

Are there any other IE drivers on the forum?

I'm on my third week of driving for Uber and second week on Lyft. Just some observations I've made so far is that Lyft is killing Uber in the IE. The payout this week was about 3 dollars more for Lyft than Uber but next week is going to be way more in favor of Lyft. 

The hours I drive are late night/early morning after my "day" job. Both phones are on but seems like the Uber pings are few and far between. Since July 14 to right now I've received 6 just Uber pings...3 of which canceled within 2 minutes of accepting. During that same time frame I've received 17 Lyft pings with four cancels. 

It also seems like overnight there's been a huge influx of drivers as there are about 7 Lyft cars within 3 blocks of the downtown Riverside area according to the app. I check the Uber drivers using my ipad and find about 3 other drivers in the same area. I'm not going to complain too much as I guess I'm one of the new drivers but this whole endeavor seemed much more promising 3 weeks ago. I'd hate to go to a different area of the IE since I live literally 5 blocks from downtown Riverside but will see where this takes us. Sucks even more as I my day job is at the airport and would love to leave the parking lot with a fare. 

File this under pointless posts and weak rants. 

Sal


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

not pointless.. and I saw nobody replied so at least I want to add a few lines for a fellow driver 
You're welcome as a fellow driver but it was better for me if you're offline when I'm on the streets  haha..

Good luck to you bro'


----------

